# Let's see your outdoor bar



## sabres07

I am planning to build an outdoor bar underneath a shade structure. Anyone here tackle such a job? Post your pictures....:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

oh....did you mean finished??

10' long - 36" wide w/overhang for bar stools
area underneath for mini-fridge
I'll be putting a sink in at some point
Tiled top, cement board underneath & around the sides


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

I'd like to see pics as well. I'm looking for some ideas for my patio too.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

I found this site with some ideas.
http://www.precision-images.com/index.htm


----------



## jackie treehorn

I'll be building a small serving bar here shortly, most likely will post the pics here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/my-deck-diy-four-month-adventure-36976/index2/#post270150


----------



## sabres07

This is what I am going to build in my yard. I saw it in a neighbor's yard and I love it, so I am copying it. What do you think?


----------



## sabres07

Here is another picture....


----------



## sabres07

And one more....


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

Nice!


----------



## ryanh

I love the look of a built in BBQ!. When you run plumbing to an outdoor sink how deep do you usually have to run your lines?


----------



## jackie treehorn

Here's my latest, it's in my other thread in more detail


----------



## JScotts25

ryanh said:


> I love the look of a built in BBQ!. When you run plumbing to an outdoor sink how deep do you usually have to run your lines?


It can really vary, at least for us it was based on the water line in your area.


----------



## bpowell

Here's mine on yardshare.com: BBQ/Bar. There are also quite a few more on yardshare under the Outdoor Kitchen section if you're looking for ideas.

Bryan


----------



## jackie treehorn

bpowell said:


> Here's mine on yardshare.com: BBQ/Bar. There are also quite a few more on yardshare under the Outdoor Kitchen section if you're looking for ideas.
> 
> Bryan


Nice Job!!


----------



## 1st_House

pff... I built a patio outside my back door, and no one ever comes over.... I invite people, and they either flake out and cancel or never show up.


----------



## Aggie67

Scuba_Dave said:


> oh....did you mean finished??
> 
> 10' long - 36" wide w/overhang for bar stools
> area underneath for mini-fridge
> I'll be putting a sink in at some point
> Tiled top, cement board underneath & around the sides


Dave, I'll bet you a sandwich my spa pack is in worse shape. I'm going to go take a picture of it now...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Well, to be fair that is the solar hot tub
Not fully hooked up

This is the normal hot tub up by the house, off the sunroom


----------



## JohnH1

sabres07 said:


> And one more....


Whats the roof fan for?


----------



## Scuba_Dave

JohnH1 said:


> Whats the roof fan for?


ventilation perhaps ?? :laughing:


----------



## Git




----------

